# Free Betta Fish Drawings!



## Claires Betta Art (Aug 15, 2017)

Hello!


I'll be drawing bettas (or any other type of fish, if you'd like!) Please submit a photo of your fish so I know what it looks like. Also, if you'd like me to write their name below the drawing please list their name with the photo. 


I'd appreciate it if I only got one submission at a time as I am pretty busy with school and marching band. Also please allow around a week for me to get your drawing done because of my tight schedule. 


I'll list a photo below of a betta fish drawing I did today so you can somewhat understand what your drawing will look like.


Thanks! Feel free to leave tips and advice for me.


-Claire


----------



## Claires Betta Art (Aug 15, 2017)

Also let me know if you'd like more than one fish drawn in the same photo!


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Ooh! Could you please do Cheesecake?







Your art is cool.


----------



## Gossamer (May 8, 2017)

Nice! 

Could you possibly draw one of my three bettas? Whichever one you'd like, or maybe even all three if it's not too much to ask! Thanks!


----------



## Claires Betta Art (Aug 15, 2017)

moodynarwhal said:


> Ooh! Could you please do Cheesecake?
> View attachment 906697
> 
> Your art is cool.



I'd love to draw him! Also thank you


----------



## Claires Betta Art (Aug 15, 2017)

Gossamer said:


> Nice!
> 
> Could you possibly draw one of my three bettas? Whichever one you'd like, or maybe even all three if it's not too much to ask! Thanks!



I'll start with the third one pictured and if I have enough time I may draw all of them. Beautiful fish by the way!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

When you're done, could you do Kuru? I'm jealous of your art!


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I see you are getting busy. You can always post "Slot is closed" and "Slot is open" to control the flow of clients


----------



## Kyleaz (Aug 17, 2017)

*Gossamer,
 I love you first Beta that you posted. I'm new. Is it black?
Regards,
Kyleaz
Arizona
*


----------



## Minecreeps7 (Aug 23, 2016)

Can you please do my fish, Sam? He's suppost to be a crowntail but he's a fin nipper so if you can make it look like a crowntail that would be great! Thx


----------



## shawnrollick (Aug 18, 2017)

Claires Betta Art said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> I'll be drawing bettas (or any other type of fish, if you'd like!) Please submit a photo of your fish so I know what it looks like. Also, if you'd like me to write their name below the drawing please list their name with the photo.
> ...


Hi, his name is Peter I would love to frame your drawing of him









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## aryantoosi (Oct 1, 2017)

If you enjoy using a lot of different colors, then this betta is your guy. His name is Nessi.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyleaz (Aug 17, 2017)

your water looks like glass it's so clean...nice beta.
Kyleaz


----------



## positiveanimallover03 (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi there! ♥ If you like working with blues, I have a veil tail for you that you can draw! His name is Aoi (pronounced Ah-Oi) He is in my profile picture. But I'll post the same picture of him here. c:


----------



## aryantoosi (Oct 1, 2017)

Kyleaz said:


> your water looks like glass it's so clean...nice beta.
> Kyleaz




Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juliettethebetta (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi this might be a bit late but could you draw a picture of my old or new betta? The red one is Juliette and the other was moonlight! Thanks! 0


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Please note that the OP hasn't posted in this thread since s/he first started it.


----------



## BettaMom❤ (Sep 5, 2019)

i would love to have the talent you have in art. It is a gift. It can take you far!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Closed per Betta Fish Rule #12.

*12. Do not resurrect old threads.*
Do not post to a thread that has not received a reply in a year or more unless you are the original poster and wish to update. If you are not the original poster you must create a new thread but you may hyperlink the archived thread to continue an old discussion. Resurrected old threads will be closed. Also, please use "bumps" sparingly and do not bump your own thread unless a significant amount of time has passed without any response.


----------

